# Domesticating Donna - by Observer (~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG)



## Observer (Jun 4, 2006)

_~BBW, Eating, Romance, ~SWG_ -- how the day brightens when the right guy comes along

[*Author's note:* A rather dusty relic from my early days, discovered on a hard drive. It perhaps deserves to be rewritten, but the message is clear.]

*DOMESTICATING DONNA
by the Observer​*
Its fair to say Donna in her school days never intended to become a BBW. Looking back it just began with turning to food for solace after Devon’s tragic death at age 17. He was stopped for a red light, wearing his seat belt, when the drunken speeder swerved to miss a pedestrian and slammed into the left side of Devon’s Chevy. He never had a chance.

By day Donna was naturally depressed. And at night she couldn’t sleep. So she would go to the kitchen and snack. It helped her feel better. So did the occasional donut or candy bar between classes, the fruit pies at lunch and the Sonicburgers after school. It wasn’t too many months of this before she became aware that her clothes were becoming tighter. She tried to cut back, but heart wasn’t in it. She was eating for comfort and really didn't care.

Graduation came. Her grades had suffered some, but not disastrously. She knew she’d really gained when she had to get a size 14 prom dress. But, although it was a nice enough evening her mind was still on Devon. She suspected her date could tell it too, but he held his peace.

She got a job rather than going immediately to college, figuring the change of routine might help her spirits. In one sense it did &#8211; but it did nothing for her appetite or figure. The place had a courtesy pastry tray and many of the staff were chunky. A bearclaw one morning, an éclair the next, plus a donut or two in the afternoon. The pounds continued to pile on but she seemed not to notice. Her work output was satisfactory, her mind occupied and she even got a raise that enabled her to buy larger clothes.

Larry Nicholson, a detail man for one of the firm’s vendors with FA tendancies, knew none of this when he first met Donna. He just saw her as an obviously intelligent larger woman who seemed less than completely happy. Larry liked larger women and had enough experience with their sensitivities to move slowly. He made some subtle inquiries and learned of her loss, as well as the fact that she seldom dated. Then, slowly, he began his move,

The next several times he visited the office he made a point of chatting directly with Donna, each time sharing a joke or humorous anecdote. It seemed spontaneous, but it was actually carefully calculated to make her laugh and feel some joy. 

Within a few months Donna was looking forward to his visits. But the mirror confirmed what she already knew &#8211; she by now weighed over forty pounds more than the girl Devon had known. She began to consider dieting, but instead continued eating as she had become accustomed to doing.

Finally Larry suggested sharing lunch. She accepted. He gave her a choice of three places &#8211; none pretentious. He let her order a tuna salad without comment, sensing she was being moderate for his sake. He had a chicken fried steak. Then he told her the truth &#8211; at least as much as he felt she was ready for: he found her to be an attractive and wonderful person whom he would like to see regularly. Pleasantly surprised, she consented.

The next six months were a marvel of orchestration &#8211; half the occasions he picked, the other half built on ideas he elicited from her. Food was a factor but he made sure it was never the focus. Gradually Donna found that she was eating for pleasure rather than as a crutch. Still she gained another ten pounds, a fair amount even for someone 5’7”. But she noted this didn’t keep Larry from giving her a two pound box of candy for her birthday. She found it hard to be bothered by her weight if he wasn’t.

Still, she had to know his feeing for sure, and so over their next dinner she asked, “How much weight can a woman carry before a guy feels he has to say something?”

“That presumes the guy should ever say anything,” replied Larry. “Personally I think most women worry too much about their weight and not enough about the really crucial things.”

“But surely you’ve noticed I’m neither skinny nor getting there?”

“I’ve seen you becoming more womanly and livelier, not to mention lovlier, if that’s what you mean>”

“Then my weight doesn’t bother you?”

“Not at all. Truth be known I think you’re more beautiful and sweet than any of the thin model types &#8211; if you ever went on a diet I’d be biting my tongue to keep from trying to talk you out of it”

There, he'd said it &#8211; the truth was out. Now, how would she react?

Donna looked closely at Larry. His smile and eyes told her he was speaking from the heart. She was free to be as large as she chose to be &#8211;this man wasn’t going to object.

“Do you know what I would like?” he broke into her reverie

“What?”

“To occasionally let you practice your cooking skills on me. I’d even pay for the ingredients. And, if you’ll let me, I’ll bring the dessert”

Donna for a moment felt panic &#8211; she hadn’t cooked seriously since Home Ec class. But she quickly caught his drift. He wanted to see if she was willing to be domesticated, a necessary perquisite for a proposal. 

“I might be a bit amateurish at first” she said.

“That’s OK,” he smiled broadly. “If you’re willing we’ll learn together”

Donna’s coworkers, of whom I was one, soon noticed an increasing joy in her life. The morning after the above conversation she came to work walking on air. During lunch I got the basics out of her. 

Over the next few weeks I was able to put the pieces together as recounted here. They've scheduled the wedding for next summer. 

I think Larry’s approach is one a few other FA’s could learn from.


----------



## Observer (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump after formatting upgrade


----------

